# Excited new mantis family! (WA state)



## Scherdy (May 4, 2020)

Hello!

Well, my daughter (3 y.o.) and me anyway are excited. My wife is still on the fence  

I’m an elementary school teacher who has turned stay at home dad since our kiddo came along. Always been into taking care of different animals/pets and growing up in western Washington state I never saw a mantis. We caught insects and invertebrates of all sorts growing up and I always wanted to catch one.  Finally at around age 35 I was outside at work and a what seemed like a huge insect dropped out is the sky and landed on my shirt.  After a couple choice words I was so excited to see a praying mantis!  I was a kid all over again but it didn’t stay long. I coaxed it onto my hand and then off it flew. 
 

 Then this last summer we were at a community garden/farm in a nearby park and found several that were so happy to just let you hold them while they looked at us. It’s so strange to have one of these stare back at you.  During this shelter in place situation we find ourself in I started looking for info online to care for mantises and fell down the rabbit hole that led here!

Our first ghost mantis is ordered and my daughter is still thinking up names but we can’t wait. 
 

I would like to find a small enclosure more attractive than a deli cup for us to observe all the wonder.   Would a small acrylic box that is 3x3x4” be something our mantis would be happy when it gets closer to adulthood?

Thanks and great to meet everyone!


----------



## Owldoggo (May 4, 2020)

Yo, welcome to the community! I’m pretty new myself, haha. 
from what I’ve learned, the best enclosure for a mantis is twice the mantis’ length in width and three times the mantis’ length in height. I’ve heard ghost mantises tend to be around two inches, so the minimum you’d want to give an adult ghost mantis would be around 4x4x6 inches! I’ve seen people make beautiful and aesthetically pleasing enclosures with mason jars (and I’m going with that myself for my own mantises!) so that’s another option if you can’t find the perfect acrylic box. 
I hope you have fun with your new insect friend!! I’m waiting for my own to come soon : D


----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 4, 2020)

Welcome! I agree with @Owldoggo. A minimum for an adult ghost is 4×4×6". Make sure that whatever you use has good ventilation and a screen lid as well!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (May 4, 2020)

Hi and WELCOME, @Scherdy!

There are several vendors that sell acrylic enclosures.

@Rdatu is in this forum and can certainly hook you up. Lots of happy customers I know of.

Another option is to buy something like the nano series, from Exo Terra:

http://www.exo-terra.com/en/products/natural_terrarium_nano.php

Several sizes available. You just want to give thought not only to your current mantis selection, but also think forward to what might be the next to live in there.

The Nano Tall is a good compromise between low footprint, and sufficient height for a fairly large mantis.

Anyways, thanks for joining us. Stay safe!


----------



## MrGhostMantis (May 4, 2020)

Welcome! As you can see by my username, I also enjoy ghost mantids!


----------



## Scherdy (May 4, 2020)

Thanks for the warm welcome and advice everyone!  Now we are just playing the waiting game and checking for updates on our little ghost to be shipped  

we are also collecting sticks and looking for things to climb on since we are trying to stay home as much as possible.

@hysteresis : should I pm Rdatu on here or do they have a forum post about their cases?


----------



## hysteresis (May 4, 2020)

Scherdy said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome and advice everyone!  Now we are just playing the waiting game and checking for updates on our little ghost to be shipped
> 
> we are also collecting sticks and looking for things to climb on since we are trying to stay home as much as possible.
> 
> @hysteresis : should I pm Rdatu on here or do they have a forum post about their cases?


I did tag him. Perhaps he'll message you. He's on Mantis Keepers as well. Ill drop him a note.


----------



## Rdatu (May 4, 2020)

Hello, what's your zip? I have a few styles I can make. Drop down front or regular sideways. I couldn't find any pics with the film peeled all the way off so I loaded these. I didn't read all the way back because I'm at work but I recall something about a ghost. 4.5x7 inch may be what you're looking for. Let me know if you don't find anything else. I use ⅛ in. thick sheets regularly but sometimes send ¼ in thick depending what's available. GL and enjoy!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 4, 2020)

@Rdatu Wow! I didn't realize you made enclosures. Those are awesome!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Rdatu (May 5, 2020)

@MantisGirl13 yeah I dabble a little when I get time. Been meaning to post something but they're gone right after I make them so it's usually word of mouth. Thank you!


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 6, 2020)

Welcome, and nice enclosures!


----------



## Scherdy (May 8, 2020)

So our new ghost mantis arrived today and it was really exciting holding him/her?

I believe it’s and L2 and it’s eating hydei ffs.

It’s really captivating. I wasn’t prepared how cool it would be up close. 
 

Wanted to say thanks for all the help everyone!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 8, 2020)

Your nymph is female, and at least L3 or L4, because you can't tell gender at L1 or L2. I can tell because of the shape of the shield. She is a beautiful little thing!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Scherdy (May 8, 2020)

Thanks MantisGirl13!  Good to know for certain


----------

